# Anyone got any favorite youtube song covers they like to share? Check this one out



## BrianL (Jan 24, 2010)

Jimmie Inch doing a cover of Toto by Africa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQax-v67uuw

Also, Andy Mckee doing Toto as well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN-t-2g3qVQ

Can someone tell me how to actually add a youtube video.. not just the link.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Click on the "insert video" button in the "Advanced Reply" mode and enter the YouTube URL.

A new Don Ross video:
[video=youtube;gBwM9VqmxQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBwM9VqmxQE[/video]

And Harry Manx (also playing percussion with his feet):
[video=youtube;P7stXLCArlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7stXLCArlk[/video]




Edit: Oops, missed the bit about it being a cover.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I like this one,Benjamin Kammin doing a cover of Alex Degrassi's sleepytime.
[YOUTUBE]C-k59-2UhsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

this isn't realyl a cover...but its music related and one of my fav vids

[YOUTUBE]sxfcSguy-TE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

[video=youtube;DCCE8WQnl5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCCE8WQnl5Q[/video]


The ever awesome KT tunstall


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

*Maplebaby*

[video=youtube;WJopOy6xWsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJopOy6xWsU&feature=sub[/video]


OK, my new favorite, by our own Maplebaby. This is incredible, I can nly dream of my fingers moving like that.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The great Richard Thompson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAS4ltt7DzI


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The drummer kicks butt

[YOUTUBE]KEXmPAnkKXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nerver really seen anything from KT, wow she is pretty good!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I think I've posted this before. This is a project between musicians who have never met. Each added their part and sent it on. I don't really consider this to be a cover, it's more of a recreation.

[video=youtube;Uhbzi3O8zh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhbzi3O8zh0[/video]


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

*lets try this again.Via interview on auditioning for Frank Zappa*

Hope this link will work.Again Steve Vai on auditioning for Frank Zappa.Zappa was known for torturing up and coming guitarists who auditioned for him.Vai ended up playinf for Zappa and his son dweezil today.

[YOUTUBE]r6cplMM3d_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

try this link.www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6cplMM3d_Q


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, this one really IS a cover:

Jacob Moon doing Rush's "Subdivisions"
[video=youtube;W4vd9OVLO7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4vd9OVLO7Q[/video]


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

And Peter Gabriel's "Come Talk to Me"

[video=youtube;qphRwdr6MlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qphRwdr6MlY[/video]


----------

